# Newbie at Home Theatre



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello, I just have a cheap mini home theatre set-up and I set it up the way I thought was correct. The problem is when I play a music CD the volume is much louder than when I play a DVD movie? Which connection do I have wrong?
Thx
Kev


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

We would probably need more info to tell you anything...like what kind of dvd/cd players, what kind of receiver, how you have them connected, etc.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the froum :wave:



kpinks said:


> The problem is when I play a music CD the volume is much louder than when I play a DVD movie? Which connection do I have wrong?


I don't think is a connection problem ...but, just post a description on how you connected the system to be sure (post what kind of cables you're using to make connections ie. optical, HDMI, analog, coax)

It could be that the CD is better mastered than the DVD you're using to compare the sound, it also could be that your mini AVR outputs more power when used in stereo (CD) than when used in surround mode (DVD) ...some AVR's have the option to adjust the input level (in my YAMAHA I can set different levels for TV, CD, DVD, Phono, etc...) :yes:


----------

